# Do you think "Hindi Movie" piracy is right?



## loginname (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Everybody,

Wat say on this one? Do you think bollywood is affected by piracy. The pay packets of stars, directors and everybody associated with the film industry is phenomenal...So should we contribute to their rising pay packets by paying for tickets ? Or should we rather download it from the net....Give your unbiased opinions...

Start Rocking


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 27, 2008)

where is poll


----------



## loginname (Aug 27, 2008)

Good Question. I have no idea on how to set up the poll....Can somebody guide?


----------



## Tech.Masti (Aug 27, 2008)

Ask moderator to  add a poll.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 27, 2008)

are neche me option hai..


----------



## mad_max (Aug 27, 2008)

hmmm well you can't get the movie experience intended by the director on a pc screen nor a home theatre,the best example i can give you is "Irreversible" its french,you just can't experience each and every bit of that movie unless you're in a theatre.Hehe a bit of off topic blabing there
but for 99.99% of hindi movies i'll make a huge exception lol..So where's the poll


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 27, 2008)

look bro .. these big industries are least affected by piracy...

just tell one thing ... recently Batman dark knight was released and it is now the worlds highest collection movie .,.. beating titanic / spider man / harry potter / matrix ... ( all of which were released years before .. keep that in mind.. )

now how do u say each year a film tops / beats the prev record... 

simple .. population ...!!!!!

say we had a 1 million theater going population in 2000 .. what would be the current number ??

it would surely around 5 million ... and of which even if 1-2 million don't come to theatre .. this wont affect the producers...

there are more than one thing going on for producers .. which eventually don't bit back at producer...

so to the say the truth .. piracy actually helps people discover more movie genre...

eg ... i have never seen shashank redemption ... until i came to college hostel... where my friends showed me this wonderful movie..

if i was suppose to watch the film only in theater .. then i would surely cant see all the movie and i would have missed many nice movies...
and its not possible for a Indian to see all the movie in theater..

also to say .. why would u want a movie like saawariya to be seen in theater... ( i haven seen but heard that it sucks... )

i hope MODS change the title to INDIAN MOVIE rather than Hindi. .. so that we can broaden the discussion ..

and if u guys want to know that piracy kills movie business.. i recommend u guys to see .. STEAL THIS FILM II ( link given below ) 
*kademlia.ru/img/Stealthisfilm.PNG


----------



## Hitboxx (Aug 27, 2008)

I see just a wanderer, registered five months back and now expects us to "Rock" in this section on this topic.


----------

